# Confluence?



## Rioter (Feb 5, 2004)

Is there any play at confluence these days? I remember years ago a great wave just downstream and was curious if that's running or if they changed the actual park?


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Confluence*

The Platte has 14.5 miles of man made WW. Confluence park is good less than 1000 cfs, Tressel wave comes in at 1200 cfs-10,000+ ripping good, Union above 1800 cfs is great, Q Wave above 800, Mile High at 3000, Chatfield dam release above 750 is glassy good, Florida at 1500 is good., 20th street above 1500 is fun, Master Blaster 800-2000 is deep and thrashy. Confluence flooded and Cherry Creek filled is a good time at the bottom of the play park. Just some things to think about when it's raining.


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

Don said:


> The Platte has 14.5 miles of man made WW. Confluence park is good less than 1000 cfs, Tressel wave comes in at 1200 cfs-10,000+ ripping good, Union above 1800 cfs is great, Q Wave above 800, Mile High at 3000, Chatfield dam release above 750 is glassy good, Florida at 1500 is good., 20th street above 1500 is fun, Master Blaster 800-2000 is deep and thrashy. Confluence flooded and Cherry Creek filled is a good time at the bottom of the play park. Just some things to think about when it's raining.



Don, Is the Mile High wave the one I see from the light rail as it goes just south of the stadium. I'm looking for something very mellow for my daughter to surf on and this looks OK at low volume. Do you know where we could park to access this wave? Thanks.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Surfing*

The Mile High wave doesn't become surfable till 2000 cfs, if I remember correctly. If you're looking for an easy beginner surf wave, just go down to the 16th Street wave down stream from Confluence Park about one city block by the pedistian bridge. It's good till about 500 cfs.


----------



## j-jo-ber (Nov 8, 2013)

I was around for a little while Tuesday evening, but couldn't find anything really surfable. The first hole at the top of section near REI was alright, but not much of a chance to get back in it after you drop out. The spot below the 16th st walking bridge was not surfable, but there was a small hole just downstream of where 20th street crosses over.


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

This is the wave I see from the light rail, is this the mile high wave? It looks surfable for a kid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

